

Ask HN: Who made @newsyc20? - jsingleton

I&#x27;m really liking https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;newsyc20:<p><pre><code>  Tweeting Hacker News stories as soon as 
  they reach 20 points. There&#x27;s also 
  @newsyc50, @newsyc100, @newsyc150, @newsyc300
</code></pre>
Does anyone know who made these? I haven&#x27;t been able to find out with some light searching.<p>Is the code open source? I&#x27;d like a version that tweets new submissions with more than one point.<p>It has some really nice touches like finding the twitter handle in the profile of the submitter and including that in the tweet.
======
mtmail
Did you see "Thanks to Jeff Miller (@JeffMiller) for @newsyc20" on
[https://github.com/ducu/twitter-most-
followed](https://github.com/ducu/twitter-most-followed)

You posted that URL just minutes ago so maybe you missed that sentence.

~~~
jsingleton
Thanks. Found that page but didn't see the credits!

No sign of any source code yet. :(

[https://twitter.com/JeffMiller](https://twitter.com/JeffMiller) is
surprisingly blank.

------
codegeek
A search shows :

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/millerj2](https://www.linkedin.com/in/millerj2)

